

Will Oracle take legal action against researchers who did bugs in Java? - johnhenry
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/oracle-security-chief-to-customers-stop-checking-our-code-for-vulnerabilities/

======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039202)

